# Lactose intolerant?



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm somewhat Lactose intolerant to begin with--I think it has come moreso with age. But after my surgery two weeks ago, ever since then it seems worse. I understand the drugs I had, etc., could have "slowed things down" although nobody ever told me that would happen, I'm just assuming. Anyway, it's annoying. I LOVE dairy products. I have those Lactaid tablet things, but it's too much of a pain to remember to take them. Even my Lactaid milk is bothering my stomach. Any Lactose Intolerant folks out there? What helps you?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ooh geez...you aren't alone in this one. I am lactose intolerant and have the awful IBS on top of that. I am forever getting sick. I take the lactaid pills too, but it's hit or miss. Sometimes I can have an ice cream cone, forget to take the lactaid and be fine. Then other times forget it. I'm home for the night lol. I just stay away from super heavy dairy such as lasagna, alfredo sauce, ice cream cake, milkshakes etc. Whether I take the lactaid pills or not, I will not eat those things. :brownbag: 

Have you tried Soy Milk rather than the lactaid milk? They soy doesn't' bother me at all. Like I said though...it's all hit and miss with me at least. Also, have you gone to a gastro doctor? They can help rule out other problems as well.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> Ooh geez...you aren't alone in this one. I am lactose intolerant and have the awful IBS on top of that. I am forever getting sick. I take the lactaid pills too, but it's hit or miss. Sometimes I can have an ice cream cone, forget to take the lactaid and be fine. Then other times forget it. I'm home for the night lol. I just stay away from super heavy dairy such as lasagna, alfredo sauce, ice cream cake, milkshakes etc. Whether I take the lactaid pills or not, I will not eat those things. :brownbag:
> 
> Have you tried Soy Milk rather than the lactaid milk? They soy doesn't' bother me at all. Like I said though...it's all hit and miss with me at least. Also, have you gone to a gastro doctor? They can help rule out other problems as well.[/B]


Oh gosh...I have IBS too! I just hate it! Do you take pills for it?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=450785
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to have IBS years ago. Was diagnosed by a doctor. After I had my two babies it got better. Now, since I have gone off the pill and had that surgery, it seems like it's back. I'm losing weight (not that losing a few lbs. is a bad thing). I've been eating all whole foods--nothing processed, etc. If I "cheat" it makes my stomach upset. And that's even aside from the dairy, I'm talking eating anything processed. 

For my IBS I used to take Belladonna tablets. It was years ago so I don't remember the potency, etc. but it is actually a natural suppliment, but doctor's dispense it as well. Maybe do a google search. That stuff would stop an attack in its tracks. IBS is AWFUL--I'm sorry you guys are dealing with it--and I hope mine doesn't make a reappearance!

Soy milk--I don't know...I really dislike the taste of soy. Years ago I drank rice milk. Maybe I'll try that again. I think I'll pick some up today...thanks!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I take Methscopolamine pills for the IBS. But honestly, I dont' really think IBS can be cured. The pills can help manage it, but it never really goes away! I've had it since I was 12, now I"m 27. I"ve been on and off differents pills for 15 years. It's something that comes and goes. I can go a month with no "stomach attack." Other times, it's 3,4, 5 times a week. Amen though that I did not have an attack at my wedding. With all the stress that week, it's a miracle I was ok lol. Isn't IBS just the most embarrasing, painful thing? Ugh! I feel your pain girls


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

yeah, Sparkey is :blush: he can not eat anything that has milk in it. no cottage cheese, no cheese, no yogurt, nothing like that or we have to suffer for 2 days.

you can't even eat ice cream?


----------

